# How OLD are you & Profession???



## Gworks

Hey all, was just curious as to how old every1 on this board was and what y'all do? Not being rude, just wanna get to know the members better for meets n all?
Im 23 and run my own Biz in Car Audio.


----------



## vlastan

> Hey all, was just curious as to how old every1 on this board was and what y'all do? Not being rude, just wanna get to know the members better for meets n all?
> Im 23 and run my own Biz in Car Audio.


And who is this dude on your signature?

Car Audio...you could help a few people here!


----------



## CamV6

31, Solicitor.

And yes, I can represent u on motoring offences!


----------



## mbu10

31 i think 
IT administrator
Think i might need your help if i get letter
dam me and a 2.2 rover determined he was going to go faster than me over brow of hill dam van with cameras in it
hopefully they will have got him and not me (i was behind him )


----------



## CamV6

well here's hoping ur ok.

Losing to a rover and getting nicked would be a real double whammy!!


----------



## mbu10

may i point out ;D 
it flew past me and then thats when game was on
only dropped it a couple of gears to get it going and dam camera got in the way


----------



## Gworks

> And who is this dude on your signature?
> 
> Car Audio...you could help a few people here! Â


The dude in the sig, is ur's trully! Any questions that you may have dont hesitate to ask. Im here nearly 24/7, lol ;D


----------



## Chip_iTT

Oh if u insist...

45 externally, 25 internally, run my own biz too: an IT Consultancy specialising in e- and m-Commerce and CRM (if you don't know, you prob don't want to know) and with the occasional hardware/software/electronics projects on the side for fun Â .

And no, I don't fix PCs  (I can, just don't, OK - unless you are female and pretty Â ;D, then I have been known make an exception)


----------



## hudson

32 / Business Consultant and I can help you with absolutely bugger all ;D


----------



## ronin

31, I.T manager for a large solicitors


----------



## ColwynC

39 oh so nearly FORTY aaaagh, Ground to Air Radio and Air Traffic Control Systems Design Engineer. Suppose I help you all jet of on holiday or business in a round about sort of a way!


----------



## Mags

30 years young and a Switch Engineer for Telecoms Provider.


----------



## sttu80

34 - Delivery Quality Group Manager Hambug - Airbus Germany.

Do I have the longest job title so far?

Airbus aircraft are better quality than Boeing! I know !


----------



## silvertt

Over 45 but hey your only as old as you feel in the mornings? Publisher. Are you in the SE cos I have a concert head unit with Bose. For some reason the original owner didn't have a multi changer fitted. I went to a local 'specialist' who tried with three different changers but couldn't get them to work. Any thoughts?


----------



## W7 PMC

33 years of age & a Sales Manager for a large American Project Management Software firm. I also own & run my own IT Consultancy, which sometimes provides a litte extra beer money ;D


----------



## SaulTTR

27, Futures trader [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------



## che6mw

26 ... and Chemical Engineer.

I know a lot about petrol, and not too much about TTs!!!

Matt


----------



## XXMetal

23 years old.
Computer Programmer.


----------



## garyc

Mind yer own bloody business.


----------



## Poj

No hairdressers yet? Hurry up kingcutter.

30, Maintenance Engineer, pays the bills.

Property development paid for the TT.


----------



## incogniTTo

26 and a glamour model but would love to eventually work with under priveleged children.

...........and sick animals.

Hello  By the way


----------



## mac73

30, IT Administrator for fuel tank manufacturer (Not Audi's )


----------



## mighTy Tee

41 y/o,

ex Electro-plating technician/manager, 
ex Computer Hardware Engineer, 
currently UK Operations Manager for a West African Â  *Toyota* :-X Distributor :


----------



## jam

23, IT & Technology Manager for largest supplier of branded fuel cards in the UK

cheers

James


----------



## saint

33, Dr. Death ;D


----------



## NaughTTy

37 - Marketing for network test equipment distributor


----------



## head_ed

31, Partner in a video production company.


----------



## Guest

> 26 and a glamour model but would love to eventually work with under priveleged children.
> 
> ...........and sick animals.
> 
> Hello Â  By the way


Welcome ;D


----------



## SaulTTR

> 26 and a glamour model but would love to eventually work with under priveleged children.
> 
> ...........and sick animals.
> 
> Hello Â  By the way


Welcome to the forum, Glamour model eh


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

another at 36 (seems about average, was getting worried by the first few posts )

and, yes, another from IT :


----------



## jonhaff

37 IT consultant


----------



## coupe-sport

34 - Aerospace. Mission Control & Spacecraft Operations manager.


----------



## Gworks

Thanks for all the feedback, and welcome to y'all! Hope to see you soon @ one of the meets, and like I said, any questions regarding car audio, just bob over and ask, or ring the no. provided. Cheers, G.l


----------



## andytt

22 IT Administrator/Network manager
Great minds do think alike then?!?

I bring you all nothing. :-/, oh unless my band makes it then we'll be the next best proper UK indie band!

feel free to download 

http://www.geocities.com/cs1ar


----------



## nutts

James,

That's the job title on the business card you hand out to the ladies... what's the real job  ;D



> 34 - Aerospace. Â Mission Control & Spacecraft Operations manager.


----------



## andy761

23 and a police officer...... i had to sell my TT to do this job though :'( .....worth it? naah!


----------



## PaulS

Has someone invented perpetual motion - IT? It seems that more or less the entire country seem to be 'working' in IT now. I suppose we need so many people to administer the ever increasing numbers of hackers, viruses, pointlessly cc'd e-mails with huge attachments, and spam. No wonder there is such a shortage of Nurses and Plumbers. How did the country function before IT?

Me - Used to be an electronics engineer, then telecommunications, but now, apparently I work in IT.


----------



## LEE_VNA

25, Electronics Manufacturing Technician.

I help put bits onto PCB's !


----------



## vlastan

> 23 and a police officer...... i had to sell my TT to do this job though Â :'( .....worth it? naah!


I hope you don't give speeding tickets to TTs...otherwise you will be in big trouble...from us.


----------



## Dotti

Waw. Your all so old Â ;D .

As for me, ah yeah, a lot lot younger than you lot and a lovely, reliable, efficient secretary Â


----------



## vlastan

> Waw. Your all so old Â ;D .
> 
> As for me, ah yeah, a lot lot younger than you lot and a lovely, reliable, efficient secretary Â


Ohhh, I love kinky secretaries....with short skirts, big boobs sticking out a revealing decolte, suspenders and stockings and a whip to put in place naughty bosses. ;D


----------



## Dotti

Steady Vlastan, control your hormones and wake up from your wet dream before I come and sit on your knee to take the minutes Â ;D


----------



## andy761

No i dont bother with speeding tickets.....the forms are way too big to carry about! I'll stick to proper police work thank you :


----------



## vlastan

> No i dont bother with speeding tickets.....the forms are way too big to carry about! Â I'll stick to proper police work thank you Â :


Good man...a true policeman and gentleman...we love you!!


----------



## Dotti

Vlastan did you say in a previous thread some where your 64 and work at Homebase . If so what discounts do you get ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## ttimp

> Steady Vlastan, control your hormones and wake up from your wet dream before I come and sit on your knee to take the minutes Â ;D


I bet V's hoping you misspelt 'face'


----------



## che6mw

Am I the only bloody (chemical) engineer driving a TT?

Just proves what I thought - most of my profession drive Saabs


----------



## scavenger

37, porn star [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## Dotti

A few porn stars on here


----------



## Kell

31.

Sex pest and semi-professional disco Dancer.


----------



## nutts

Lou (T7) is also a Chem Eng for the same co as you...

Me, I'm a 37 year old retired hitman. Never did a close up job though, couldn't stand the sight of blood :-/



> Am I the only bloody (chemical) engineer driving a TT?
> 
> Just proves what I thought - most of my profession drive Saabs


----------



## paulatt

University lecturer in Computing and have been 28 yrs old for ages!!


----------



## pgtt

23, Hotelier


----------



## S2U_TT

Im a soon to be 27 year old Fireman [smiley=fireman.gif]


----------



## Carlos

32 years young, Dolphin trainer and carer in Canary Wharf.


----------



## andy761

> University lecturer in Computing and have been 28 yrs old for ages!!


And i thought lecturers were all in their 60's and drove volvos!! ;D


----------



## Guest

> Im a soon to be 27 year old Fireman Â [smiley=fireman.gif]


 [smiley=fireman.gif]  [smiley=help.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=iloveyou.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] :-*

I bet you can't wait  ;D


----------



## kingcutter

44 hair reduction expert. ;D


----------



## sattan

26, IT consultant.... blah blah.


----------



## che6mw

> Lou (T7) is also a Chem Eng for the same co as you...
> 
> Me, I'm a 37 year old retired hitman. Never did a close up job though, couldn't stand the sight of blood :-/


Ah, but Louise works for the bit that makes money. She's sold her soul to marketing. I still work for the arse end of the business. Have overalls and a utility belt and everything!


----------



## Dotti

> 44 hair reduction expert. ;D


Come and straighten my locks with your irons if you fancy


----------



## Justman

24-Air Traffic Controller


----------



## Matthew

31. Export Sales Manager for US Valve Amp Manufacturer.


----------



## L8_0RGY

86 years old and a hairdresser.

Is it any wonder i drive a TT


----------



## zipper

This sounds like the perfect forum to find advice on setting up an E-commerce bizniz in Porn.

31 Producer / Director (Video Game industry).. but I still have a casting couch!!


----------



## coupe-sport

> Export Sales Manager for US Valve Amp Manufacturer.


Audio Research ? - Conrad Johnson per chance ??


----------



## jgoodman00

Age 12, obsessive compulsive liar.


----------



## Kell

Mental age 9. Scooby driver. :


----------



## Dotti

> Age 12, obsessive compulsive liar.


Can you give me a tip on brick throwing from bridges please?


----------



## SteveS

> 24-Air Traffic Controller


Kudos, that is one high pressure job, I couldn't do it.


> Age 12, obsessive compulsive liar.


Muhahahaha.

L8 was telling the truth of course, that's why he had so much trouble getting cheapish insurance..... 

Me? Er, IT again.... :-[


----------



## t7

> Ah, but Louise works for the bit that makes money. She's sold her soul to marketing. I still work for the arse end of the business. Have overalls and a utility belt and everything!


36, Chemical Engineer by training, now Operations Manager for big oil co.


----------



## cw955

50 - Local Government Officer - keep paying the council tax guys


----------



## kingcutter

> 50 - Local Government Officer Â - keep paying the council tax guys Â


 [smiley=furious3.gif]can you sort out the potholes on my road
;D


----------



## jonah

38 male escort


----------



## t7

> 38 male escort


Thought I remembered you saying you got sticky at work..


----------



## UK225

37 Lighting engineer concerts\conference etc


----------



## nutts

Ford?



> 38 male escort


----------



## Love_iTT

I'm a 54 old git and what I do is so insignificant compared to you lot I shan't even bother mentioning it. 

Graham


----------



## NickP

16...Ned [smiley=kid.gif]


----------



## PaulS

"14 - wannabe gynaecologist Â ;D ;D"

(I'm sure he'll be along later Â )


----------



## Justman

SteveS says:

Kudos, that is one high pressure job, I couldn't do it.

Cheers Steve, best computer game in the world! ;D


----------



## Gworks

WOW, u lot have some cool and repetative jobs. IT consultants everywhere. Well, thats where the money is nowadays, right!? ;D
Im also pleased to see that I am one of the youngest on this site, which means that I (touch wood) will have many yrs left to drive the TT's of the future carrying on the TTOC history!! 8) I'm looking forward to meeting you lot at this yrs events, and hope the majority of you are goin to GTi INTERNATIONAL this yr!?
G


----------



## Dogmatic6

30 , IT Associate for an Investment Bank


----------



## mab

24 and work in IT... how dull.

Would love to change, but difficult to make the move. Â :


----------



## ag

37 - Factory Worker.


----------



## Dotti

Gworks :- So now you know a little bit about most of us, what time and which address did you say your party was again ;D  ;D  ;D


----------



## A3DFU

> Am I the only bloody (chemical) engineer driving a TT?
> 
> Just proves what I thought - most of my profession drive Saabs


No, you are not! I'm a chemical engineer too. Hello [smiley=dude.gif]
But I'm also a Personal Trainer and work as such: I'll get you fit in next to no time (and I cure bad backs, also in no time)  ;D
Oh, and BTW: I'm 54


----------



## GRANNY

I am at least 101, but i'm senile so i might be older.

Occupation= Trying to get to the loo in time.
Them inconto pads aint what they used to be.

On good days (not Sundays), I get lot of enjoyment from frightening small children. [smiley=vampire.gif]

p.S.
Was it somthing you ate made you go green, or are you a alien.


----------



## A3DFU

> On good days (not Sundays), I get lot of enjoyment from frightening small children. [smiley=vampire.gif]


Now, now: naughty Granny  [smiley=policeman.gif]


----------



## Dotti

Granny behave yourself and give the little children their lollypops back please once and for all ;D


----------



## davidg

> Occupation= Trying to get to the loo in time.
> Them inconto pads aint what they used to be.


LOL .
You know why


----------



## GRANNY

> Granny behave yourself and give the little children their lollypops back please once and for all Â ;D


Shan't.

But they can have one of my " Shiny Red Apples" [smiley=vampire.gif] [smiley=devil.gif]


----------



## A3DFU

[smiley=help.gif]


----------



## jonah

> Thought I remembered you saying you got sticky at work..


----------



## Dotti

So, who is the oldest on this forum I wonder?


----------



## Dr_Parmar

well, i think Andy and i are the Youngest! ;D 

<--Dentist  ;D


----------



## SteveS

> Cheers Steve, best computer game in the world! ;D


Right up until it says "game over" , that's the bit I couldn't deal with. Haven't changed my mind tho, it's still power to your elbow.


----------



## Gworks

> Gworks :- So now you know a little bit about most of us, what time and which address did you say your party was again Â ;D  ;D  ;D


I'm in Bramhall, Cheshire! Bob round anytime, live on my own in a bachelors pad, so parties are goin on 24/7, lol.


----------



## vlastan

> I'm in Bramhall, Cheshire! Bob round anytime, live on my own in a bachelors pad, so parties are goin on 24/7, lol.


Cool about the parties.

Uncool that you live so far away from Suffolk.


----------



## L8_0RGY

> So, who is the oldest on this forum I wonder? Â


Obviously i am, at 86 years old 

Glad Steve noticed i wasn't another compulsive liar ;D


----------



## A3DFU

> I'm in Bramhall, Cheshire!


That's just 3 miles down the road from me Â ;D
We must have driven past each other many times Â :
So I expect you to come to our next area meet, 1st March Â  ;D ;D
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... 1075738722


----------



## che6mw

> No, you are not! I'm a chemical engineer too. Hello Â [smiley=dude.gif]
> But I'm also a Personal Trainer and work as such: I'll get you fit in next to no time (and I cure bad backs, also in no time) Â  ;D
> Oh, and BTW: I'm 54


Watched Reign of Fire last week (pants film) and they mentioned a Chemical Engineer in it. How proud are we ???

They still nostly drive Saabs though.


----------



## coupe-sport

> They still nostly drive Saabs though.


Someone has to i suppose...


----------



## MonsTTer

Hold on tight: I manufacture equipment used by VW/AUDI Italian sub-contractors to manufacture a lot of the items used to build cars (TTs included)!
Just before you ask, no, no MAFs!
Anyone has ever had problems with camshafts? ;D ;D ;D
By profession, I'm actually an Aerospace Engineer.


----------



## Dotti

> I'm in Bramhall, Cheshire! Bob round anytime, live on my own in a bachelors pad, so parties are goin on 24/7, lol.


Brilliant. I'll bring a bottle then and some peeps from on here ;D


----------



## Gworks

> That's just 3 miles down the road from me Â ;D
> We must have driven past each other many times Â :
> So I expect you to come to our next area meet, 1st March Â  ;D ;D
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... 1075738722


Where abouts are you? G


----------



## Hannibal

30 (only just - i look 21 ) and I cut people up for a living....

H


----------



## A3DFU

> How proud are we ???


Very Â   
I was responsible to do the research of car catalysts back in the 1970s Â : ;D



> Where abouts are you? G


In Wilmslow. 
And I drive the _Royal Bavnanan_ as TTotal calls my car Â  Don't know why Â ???


----------



## uppTTnorth

43 Maintenance Engineer (Mechanical) , and if you take enough time you dont have to go home with grubby hands, i should know after 28 yrs of it


----------



## moss

> 43 Maintenance Engineer (Mechanical) , and Â if you take enough time you dont Â have to go home with grubby hands, i should know after 28 yrs of it Â


In other words a hairy arsed fitter then. ;D


----------



## Guest

feel too old at work ;D, & a numbers spin doctor :-X


----------



## Matthew

> 37 Lighting engineer concerts\conference etc


Cool. Long time ago I worked for Stage Miracles. Worked down at AvoLites etc. - Worked anywhere they needed a body actually.

Never do that job again.....


----------



## Matthew

> Audio Research ? - Conrad Johnson per chance ??


Nah - We dabbled in HiFi but it was too boring, but we did get some good reviews on the gear in Audiophile. We make Backline - Guitar/Bass amps basically. You've seen our stuff.


----------



## ColDiTT

41 TODAY ;D ;D oh and a sort of sales rep


----------



## was

Colin

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
HAPPY BIRTHDAY 
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## ColDiTT

Thanks was, I thought no one would notice and I'd get away with it, couldn't resist posting it anyway  [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Gworks

HAPPY B'DAY 'Young Timer', hope you have a good one!


----------



## nutts

Happppppppy Birthday!!! Colin ;D ;D ;D

Hope you get something nice tonight


----------



## uppTTnorth

Happy Birthday to you Colin

and Moss , yep your right :


----------



## A3DFU

Happy Birthday, Colin :-* [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## bash-the-monkey

30,

one the way to becoming a senior manager or top consultant fella (worrying isn't it?)

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com


----------



## joe1978

25, and the only pharmacist so far...I like it (also store manager for certain high st chemist, ahem).

Joe


----------



## Gworks

Jesus, didnt expect such a large response.  You will have to forgive me if I see you at one of these meets and dont remember what you do, or even your name for that matter. I remember faces better then I do names. Glad to know that there are a lot of IT consultants, a few docs, sales execs, and only one pharmacist. Also glad to know that there aren't that many Audio specialists either, which means that my biz shud double (I wish :) but anyways hope to see y'all @ GTi international this yr or any TTOC event. Laterz, G ;D


----------



## dazzler

36 design and build computer rooms, network cabling and commercial electrics (sorry a bit of a plug to all you IT guys)

Darren


----------



## Sim

30, Lecturer in Criminology.


----------



## pas_55

46 wheel-clamper and minted


----------



## Kell

Colin - couldn't find you a cake with Colin on, so I stole this one instead...


----------



## vlastan

I am pleased to see the GTI international is next to my home again. I should be going.


----------



## A3DFU

> 30, Lecturer in Criminology.


That sounds v interesting 8)
I would come to one of your lectures if you weren't that far north :


----------



## ColDiTT

Sorry to take this off topic for a moment Gworks but thanks for all your birthday wishes and for the cake Kell, only wish my name was Angie then you'd love me :-* spent my birthday away with work so no luck NuTTs, nice place though, Seaburn just north of Sunderland 



> Colin - couldn't find you a cake with Colin on, so I stole this one instead...


----------



## aman

24 yrs old, work in......wait for it, I.T - am a Technical Support / Consultant type person.

I think the IT guys on here should try and talk to each other? I'm sure we could have enough resources on this forum alone to provide advice and support on not just TT's! Solutions / Migrations / Projects / Job opportunities etc. What do ya reckon all?


----------



## RobbieTT

32 years. Fly the Queen's Aeroplanes in the Royal Air Force.


----------



## MonsTTer

RobbieTT, have some friend who attended Cottesmore these years! Generally speaking, how do Aeronautica Militare Tornado crews behave?
I'm no pilot, just an Aerospace Engineer-in boyhood years, my nickname was RAF.


----------



## vlastan

> 32 years. Â Fly the Queen's Aeroplanes in the Royal Air Force.


How many Gs can you take before you throw up or you faint? ;D


----------



## Dotti

Vlastan :- I have just noticed you haven't said what you do and how old you are? ;D .

You will get people thinking you are a 'home base' worker by day and a 'dream boy' by night after all


----------



## coupe-sport

> I think the IT guys on here should try and talk to each other? I'm sure we could have enough resources on this forum alone to provide advice and support on not just TT's! Solutions / Migrations / Projects / Job opportunities etc. What do ya reckon all?


*lol* - wouldn't trust the lot of you - amount of time you spend on here you'd never get anything done ;D


----------



## kimavus

solicitor
criminal defence specialist

kim


----------



## Sim

> That sounds v interesting Â
> I would come to one of your lectures if you weren't that far north Â


Well you would be more than welcome. ;D


----------



## A3DFU

> Well you would be more than welcome. ;D


Ta, Mark 

Looks like you and kimavus may make a good team :


----------



## Sim

;D ;D ;D ;D

I am having a criminological debate at the moment live on the forum with V over drug legalisation (see Brumstrom thread).


----------



## RobbieTT

> RobbieTT, have some friend who attended Cottesmore these years! Generally speaking, how do Aeronautica Militare Tornado crews behave?
> I'm no pilot, just an Aerospace Engineer-in boyhood years, my nickname was RAF.


I'm ex-Cottesmore myself. Â Strange experience flying in the UK in a German Air Force Tornado, with an Italian in the other seat, from a British Squadron, with an American exchange guy on your wing.

My first crew-mate was Italian, a good lad but he found the Tornado a bit of a handfull.  Â The Italians were well behaved and looked down on the Brits and Germans, who were usually very drunk.
8)
Cottesmore was the most fun I have ever had with my clothes on. ;D


----------



## imster

28 years young, Managing Director of iBetX.com which is a betting exchange.

Check it out....

http://www.ibetx.com

For all you traders out there, very similar to what you guys do, lock in profits by buying and selling at different prices.


----------



## A3DFU

> (see Brumstrom thread).


I did. Looks like a legthy debate being started.
I shall keep an eye on it


----------



## Antwerpman

37 and a diamond banker. Unfortunately they are not all mine or I would be on the Maclaren F1 forum ;D


----------



## RobbieTT

> 37 and a diamond banker. Unfortunately they are not all mine or I would be on the Maclaren F1 forum Â ;D


LOL ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D

The Maclaren forum must be huge....


----------



## A3DFU

> The Maclaren forum must be huge....


On the Â£Â£Â£Â£ side anyway :


----------



## Antwerpman

even if I was the only member I would not care....and I guess I would be spending even less time indoors than I do now!! ;D


----------



## A3DFU

> I would be spending even less time indoors than I do now!! Â ;D


I hope life out of doors means: jogging/cycling/swimming etc


----------



## Kell

...stalking, voyeurism, frotting...


----------



## M44RT L

47 and trying to launch a regional magazine - holding site at:
www.barbanter.com


----------



## bec21tt

27year old Ananlytical Chemist ;D


----------



## A3DFU

Am I the only one in fitness then


----------



## che6mw

> 24 yrs old, work in......wait for it, I.T - am a Technical Support / Consultant type person.
> 
> I think the IT guys on here should try and talk to each other? I'm sure we could have enough resources on this forum alone to provide advice and support on not just TT's! Solutions / Migrations / Projects / Job opportunities etc. What do ya reckon all?


IT guys talk? Ours don't.

"must boot from root drive. ERRR!! Singular error. Format not recognised. Input F3$$$ parameter and reboot from main ...."


----------



## che6mw

> Am I the only one in fitness then Â


Considering the number of hours this lot need to spend in front of their PC to rack up the number of posts they have got are you surprised???!

Congrats on working on cats back in 1970s. I worked on a different cat - an FCCU infact. Thoroughly enjoy it.


----------



## coupe-sport

Is that some form of cracking system ? I think i read in some other post that you prefered making Diesel ??


----------



## Dotti

So do we also have any diesel specialists on this forum then? :


----------



## Chip_iTT

> Congrats on working on cats back in 1970s. I worked on a different cat - an FCCU infact. Thoroughly enjoy it.


And they say us IT lot speak in tongues.... ;D


----------



## Dotti

> And they say us IT lot speak in tongues.... ;D


No tongue tangling sandwiches please [smiley=party2.gif]


----------



## A3DFU

> Considering the number of hours this lot need to spend in front of their PC to rack up the number of posts they have got are you surprised???!


Do you think I should arrange a few fitness sessions at the next AGM then  ;D



> Congrats on working on cats back in 1970s. I worked on a different cat - an FCCU infact. Thoroughly enjoy it.


  Yeah: it was very interesting work [smiley=thumbsup.gif]



> And they say us IT lot speak in tongues.... ;D


We just speak about cats ... meow, meow : ;D


----------



## che6mw

> Is that some form of cracking system ? I think i read in some other post that you prefered making Diesel ??


Yeah FCCU = Fluidised Catalytic Cracking Unit. Basically upgrades all the arse-end bits out of crude oil into petrol/jet fuel/diesel components and nice clean chemicals with premium prices. KERCHING!


----------



## che6mw

> Am I the only one in fitness then Â


Read what it says under my name. I like curvy cars and curvy girls. Being fit would just tire them out


----------



## Dotti

I want to employ a nice big hunky fitness trainer I can have all to myself  ;D


----------



## A3DFU

> Read what it says under my name. I like curvy cars and curvy girls. Being fit would just tire them out


Yeah, but you also like big smiles 
And fit people have a lot to smile about  



> I want to employ a nice big hunky fitness trainer I can have all to myself Â  ;D


Not good for the fitness professionals bank balance


----------



## Hannibal

> I want to employ a nice big hunky fitness trainer I can have all to myself Â  ;D


Sure you don't mean rent boy? 

H
(already on way to get coat)


----------



## Antwerpman

A3DFU said


> I hope life out of doors means: jogging/cycling/swimming etc


It used to, but I am now sitting at home recovering from an operation on a neck hernia (so I have a nice new disc now!) (and I STILL dont post as much as some people on here!!)

Kell said:


> ...stalking, voyeurism, frotting...


Well you can easily comine the first 2 with sports if you are that way inclined, but as for the 3rd, what is frotting??


----------



## Nicho

28 sales assistant


----------



## Kell

Frotting is rubbing yourself up against people in public. Crowded tube trains are notoriously bad for this.

Apparently.


----------



## che6mw

> Frotting is rubbing yourself up against people in public. Â Crowded tube trains are notoriously bad for this.
> 
> Apparently.


Just name a time and a place


----------



## Dotti

> Sure you don't mean rent boy?
> 
> H
> (already on way to get coat)


I'm desperate ;D


----------



## A3DFU

> It used to, but I am now sitting at home recovering from an operation on a neck hernia (so I have a nice new disc now!)


Are you getting some physio therapie/exercises on prescription to get full range of movement (back)?


----------



## Antwerpman

I go back to see the surgeon next week and he will see what is needed then, but I am going to push for some physio. Good thing is out here happens straight away - less than 2 weeks from Diagnosis to seeing a surgeon. Unlike my poor old Grandpa in the UK who has a prostate problem and at the age of 84 has just been told he has to wait 3 years !!!


----------



## Dotti

Sorry for interupting but I read Dani's post so quick and read it as Physco Therapy before reading it properly again! Â :-[. Â Had to mention this as I thought it was funny what I though Â .


----------



## Hannibal

> read it as Physco Therapy before reading it properly again!


Think you were right the first time.....
....Have to admit I always call them physioterrorists, always a good move 'cos you can say they mis-heard you if they complain 

H(avoc)


----------



## ChasTT

42 year old Chairman & Chief Executive of Mechanical Engineering Company.

Not many MechEng's around here..


----------



## A3DFU

> Good thing is out here happens straight away - less than 2 weeks from Diagnosis to seeing a surgeon.


   



> Unlike my poor old Grandpa in the UK who has a prostate problem and at the age of 84 has just been told he has to wait 3 years !!!


  This is a *****y disgrace!!!!

Just like my son who has RSI and now waits since over a year to see a specialist 
In the meantime we (son and I) know more about RSI than our GP and we have found ways to treat it, but it's lengthy.


----------



## che6mw

> 42 year old Chairman & Chief Executive of Mechanical Engineering Company.
> 
> Not many MechEng's around here..


They all drives Saabs too.

Saab owners: Tax men, engineers, teachers (especially archeology & history).


----------



## bluettone

> Not many MechEng's around here..


I'm a Mech Eng by profession. Also <ducks for cover> an MBA. Now a freelance Management Consultant in Engineering/Manufacturing

Oh.. and 44 years old Your Honour.

Marco


----------



## T17S_TT

33 year old Automotive CAD Designer.


----------



## Dotti

Looks like I am the only secretary/typist/sit on bosses knee gawl on here then ;D


----------



## was

> 42 year old Chairman & Chief Executive of Mechanical Engineering Company.
> 
> Not many MechEng's around here..


another mech/design eng over here Â  and im my 33 years of existence I have never owned a Saab!


----------



## MonsTTer

> 42 year old Chairman & Chief Executive of Mechanical Engineering Company.
> 
> Not many MechEng's around here..


Well, mine was one of the first posts...between Aerospace and Mechanical there's no such a big difference...a bit less gears, a bit more fried air!
(Italian figure of speech-talking of fried air means having nothing to say)


----------



## A3DFU

> Saab owners: Tax men, engineers, teachers (especially archeology & history).


My friend is an engineer (mineralogy) and she drives a Saab   
(had also had a Volvo and before that a Beemer) :-X


----------



## Dotti

My hubby is an engineer and is loyal to the manufacturer he works for by driving their cars unlike me Â


----------



## MonsTTer

I'm loyal to my customers too...that's why I don't drive Alfa Romeo or BMW!


----------



## Kell

When I worked for Citreon's ad agency, a couple of times a year they would give us the option to buy up the ridiculously low priced demo and ex-fleet cars.

I remember an XM going for Â£6k despite being less than a year old. Only proviso was that you couldn't sell it within a certain timeframe.

I was (even more) poor then though and couldn't afford it.

I remember having to make the decision - car or ****. Sold my car before I stopped smoking. :


----------



## Antwerpman

I did my Bachelors Degree in Mechanical Engineering and my Masters in Production engineering before taking a slight diversion in to other things!!

I also owned a Saab for a while, cost me a fortune when the cam belt went on the V6 engine


----------



## che6mw

> My friend is an engineer (mineralogy) and she drives a Saab Â
> (had also had a Volvo and before that a Beemer) Â :-X


Volvo = Saab (in my head at least) so 2 out of 3 not bad


----------



## che6mw

> My friend is an engineer (mineralogy) and she drives a Saab Â
> (had also had a Volvo and before that a Beemer) Â :-X


Volvo = Saab (in my head at least) so 2 out of 3 not bad


----------



## che6mw

> My hubby is an engineer and is loyal to the manufacturer he works for by driving their cars unlike me Â


Loyal to company your work for?! Ooopsss. Never bought Esso petrol.


----------



## che6mw

> When I worked for Citreon's ad agency, a couple of times a year they would give us the option to buy up the ridiculously low priced demo and ex-fleet cars.
> 
> I remember an XM going for Â£6k despite being less than a year old. Â Only proviso was that you couldn't sell it within a certain timeframe.
> 
> I was (even more) poor then though and couldn't afford it.
> 
> I remember having to make the decision - car or ****. Â Sold my car before I stopped smoking. Â :


Surely Citreon ownership is tantamount to suicide?


----------



## Kell

[serious head on for a moment] 
Citroen's, despite their bland image, are very good driver's cars. They use the same platforms as the Peugeots and tend to be cheaper. SOme models are very underated - the Xsara coupe VTS for example has the same 167bhp engine and is as quick and agile as the Pug 306 GTi-6 and at least a couple of grand less as a used buy. 
[/serious head on for a moment]


----------



## che6mw

> [serious head on for a moment]
> Citroen's, despite their bland image, are very good driver's cars. Â They use the same platforms as the Peugeots and tend to be cheaper. Â SOme models are very underated - the Xsara coupe VTS for example has the same 167bhp engine and is as quick and agile as the Pug 306 GTi-6 and at least a couple of grand less as a used buy.
> [/serious head on for a moment]


Surely if you apply same 'serious head' logic to the TT then you should be driving seat or skoda or (at a push) a VW ?!!!  (understand your point though)

Maybe I need to wait for kids to come along before I get the 'serious head' thing ?


----------



## A3DFU

> Volvo = Saab (in my head at least) so 2 out of 3 not bad


Perhaps you should start gambling  :


----------



## che6mw

> Perhaps you should start gambling Â  :


I had a bet with myself someone would say that ;D


----------



## Hannibal

> Volvo = Saab (in my head at least) so 2 out of 3 not bad


As Saab = Vauxhall and Volvo = Ford can we the draw the conclusion that Ford = GM?

H


----------



## jono

36 and the first journalist to show his hand. Sub-Editor on large regional daily. But don't quote me on that...
Probably the only journalist to own a TT given our meagre wages!

...pick up my first TT tomorrow! CANNOT WAIT!


----------



## vlastan

34. Forum poster by day (and some nights). Gigolo all other times.


----------



## Gworks

OMG, cant believe this topic is still goin. Once again folks, cant wait till GTi international this yr, and I hope that all, and I mean all 20pages of you are goin. G 8)


----------



## vlastan

> OMG, cant believe this topic is still goin. Once again folks, cant wait till GTi international this yr, and I hope that all, and I mean all 20pages of you are goin. G 8)


Only problem is that GTi International is staged on an airfield...and it is so easy to get lost and loose your friends. How will we know when we see you there who you are?


----------



## Hannibal

> How will we know when we see you there who you are?


He'll be the one with the green lippy on 

H


----------



## misrule

> 36 and the first journalist to show his hand. Sub-Editor on large regional daily. But don't quote me on that...
> Probably the only journalist to own a TT given our meagre wages!


I was keeping my head down! 41 and sub-editor on a large national daily.

Finally, somebody else here who understands points and picas ;D

Mark


----------

